# Abzocke mit Binary-load.com und premiload.com: Verdächtiger gefasst



## sascha (9 November 2008)

Nächster Schlag gegen die Abzocke im Internet: Die österreichische Polizei hat einen 19-Jährigen gefasst, der tausenden Internetnutzern betrügerische Rechnungen geschickt haben soll. Der Fall der fragwürdigen Seiten binary-load.com, premiload.com oder auch revolutionsdownload.com ist damit offensichtlich geklärt.

Abzocke mit Binary-load.com: Polizei fasst Verdächtigen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (9 November 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit Binary-load.com und premiload.com: Verdächtiger gefasst*

Man muss richtigerweise erwähnen, dass es die Behörden in Graz waren, die leicht erkennbaren Hintergründe zu begreifen und weiter ermitteln zu wollen.

Unsere Behörden sind mit Vorgängen im Internet oft überfordert und im Regelfall nur mit Anzeige erfassen, lochen, abheften und einstellen befasst.


----------



## wahlhesse (9 November 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit Binary-load.com und premiload.com: Verdächtiger gefasst*

Der Typ war etwas nervig... aber strohdumm. Er wollte jemanden ärgern, hatte stattdessen aber einen unbeteiligten aus Bielefeld terrorisiert. Damit ist zum Glück nun auch Schluss.

Was bleibt, ist die Frage, wieso die deutschen Behörden nicht reagiert haben.
Eine einfache Nachfrage bei PayPal hätte gereicht.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit Binary-load.com und premiload.com: Verdächtiger gefasst*



dvill schrieb:


> .... mit Vorgängen im Internet oft überfordert ...


Schlechtes Beispiel, da das ein Schulungstripp eines einzelnen, unwissenden Beamten war - das sollte nicht verallgemeinert werden.



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Was bleibt, ist die Frage, wieso die deutschen Behörden nicht reagiert haben. Eine einfache Nachfrage bei PayPal hätte gereicht.


Stimmt! Nur liefen die meisten Strafanzeigen ohne Zahlung als Versuch auf und weil in den Einzelfällen zumeist kein Geldfluss zu Stande kam, erschloss sich wahrscheinlich die Anfrage den Behörden in D nicht. Aber damit sei nicht gesagt, dass in einzelnen Fällen nicht doch die Anfrage bei Paypal erfolgt war - sowas ist mMn Routine! Nur leider erfährt man das Ergebnis nicht in öffentlichen Foren, da sowas der Aktenlage bei den Behörden unterliegt.
Nehmen wir mal den Ballungsraum München - dort sind _(unbestätigten Erkenntnissen zur Folge)_ bislang keine zehn Anzeigen aufgeschlagen, obwohl sicher hunderte Mailempfänger betroffen waren.


----------



## webwatcher (9 November 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit Binary-load.com und premiload.com: Verdächtiger gefasst*



Reducal schrieb:


> Schlechtes Beispiel, da das ein Schulungstripp eines einzelnen, unwissenden Beamten war - das sollte nicht verallgemeinert werden.


Der Wissenstand des durchschnittlichen Polizeibeamten betreffend Internet und  der Gefahren im Internet  ist erschreckend  gering.


----------

